# Dealer lifted on the seam?



## catnash (Jan 22, 2010)

So prior to my new Yaris being delivered a few emails asking them not to try to damage the cill seams. They said they'd be careful. Well guess what. Lifted but on one side the car was very slightly damaged. Was miffed bit. Only noticed as you do when I got it home. Anyway they want it back to re-paint. Shame they don't take more care. What would you lot do? Maybe a bit OCD but I suspect were all to some extent in here.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah looks like they've done a real poor job of jacking it with the trolley jack. Looks like they've chipped/scraped away some of your rust prevention sealant in the process too.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Was it lifted with a trolley jack or a hydraulic lift? If trolley jack id have little sympathy with them as there are points under the car that are a much better bet to jack on. If it was the lift, would taking 4 old mf cloths to throw over the jacking pads stop future damage?


----------



## catnash (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes, they said it would always be damaged there...


----------



## catnash (Jan 22, 2010)

c87reed said:


> Yeah looks like they've done a real poor job of jacking it with the trolley jack. Looks like they've chipped/scraped away some of your rust prevention sealant in the process too.


Yes a close look means the yellowish/green protection has been breached.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

That's pretty poor. Wonder how they would react to a warranty claim in 5-10 years when it starts to rust? Probably claim it's not covered as it's been damaged and not a failure of the rust proofing.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

If that was brand new I would be looking for very good, good will gesture or rejection, that’s not good at all


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

catnash said:


> Yes a close look means the yellowish/green protection has been breached.


not only can you damage the protection but can actually bend them meaning if you had a punture at the side of the road the is a possibility the car jack wouldnt fit securely. how about something like this and insist they use them for the future


----------



## catnash (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply,. If it was a fault like something under warranty I wouldn't mind. But when it's the potential for a body shop repair then I'm annoyed. Believe it or not I did ask them to be carefull before hand. 
The dealer doesn't seem keen on replying to my phone calls. ...I can reject the car but that's a lot of hassle?


----------



## catnash (Jan 22, 2010)

Harry_p said:


> That's pretty poor. Wonder how they would react to a warranty claim in 5-10 years when it starts to rust? Probably claim it's not covered as it's been damaged and not a failure of the rust proofing.


Toyota say that the dealer will book it into a Toyota approved body shop...


----------

